# Need help with a "weak" chick



## Finelyfound (May 15, 2017)

I have a 3 day old Ameraucana chick that needed assistance hatching on day 21 (just not strong enough to get out of the egg, the egg fell away when I helped it, yolk completely absorbed). It was completely down on it's hocks for the first day with crumpled toes.  I now have it in a box on papertowels with another chick.  It can stand up straight, but is very wobbly and staggers backwards when it loses it's balance.  I have been giving it Poly vi sol morning and night and giving it water by dropper.  I was hoping it would imitate that healthy chick eating and drinking, but it usually just pecks at the other chick while it eats.  It follows the other chick a round pecking at it constantly.  I read as much as I could find on BYC and some folks said that even though it's legs don't appear splayed that this is a form of splay leg and hobbles help.  I'm really not sure whether or not to make hobbles for it.  Also, how long would you give this chick to get strong?  All the other chicks are in a grow out pen at the barn with a Broodie.  Right now this chick would not be able to handle the scratched up mess that that group have created, it would end up buried in bedding. I certainly don't want to give up on it at 3 days, but not sure when I should if it comes to that.   Thank you!


----------



## Kiki (May 15, 2017)

Have you been able to get this chick to eat?


----------



## Finelyfound (May 15, 2017)

So far it has not done more than some tiny pecks at the food.  I'm giving them fermented chick starter.  It's a fairly thick consistency.


----------



## Phage (May 15, 2017)

I would suggest wet chick starter and (gently) push its beak into it so it knows where to find it. 

I would also give it a buddy chick who will teach it without competition. If it does not make it don't feel bad-some chicks are just not meant to make it and you did your best.


----------



## Finelyfound (May 15, 2017)

The fermented chick starter is wet, the consistancy of wet dog food. I have pushed it's beak into the food multiple times.  It does have another chick with it.  When the other chick eats it pecks at the other chick, not the food.  It pecks at it's eyes and pulls on it's wings while it's trying to eat but I have not seen it peck at the food at all.  It has an empty crop every time I check on it.


----------



## Kiki (May 15, 2017)

Have you tried giving it some scrambled egg?


----------



## Finelyfound (May 15, 2017)

No, I haven't given it any scrambled egg, but I will first thing in the morning!  Don't know why I didn't think of that.  I almost crushed up some hard boiled egg for it this morning, but tried the chick feed instead.  Thanks


----------



## Finelyfound (May 16, 2017)

It wouldn't eat the scrambled eggs.  I don't think it's blind, just b/c of the way it pecks at the other chick makes me think it can see it's eyes to peck at them.  But I really have no idea what a blind chick looks like.  Anymore suggestions on getting it to eat, it's not gonna last long if it doesn't start eating


----------



## Wyorp Rock (May 16, 2017)

Have you tried hand feeding her?   I really don't know.  You can take her out to feed - cluck and tap the side of the food bowl - like you are pecking at the feed (the way a hen would).  I do this to encourage chicks to try new things or let them know something is food.  I don't really cluck but I do may a "here-here-here" type of sound while pecking with my finger similar to what my rooster makes when he tidbits - gets the chicks excited anyway.


----------



## Finelyfound (May 16, 2017)

I have been trying to hand feed with no results.  I am going to pick up some liquid B12 today and start adding sugar to the water I am giving it.  It is weaker today, maybe the sugar will perk it up.


----------



## Wyorp Rock (May 16, 2017)

Finelyfound said:


> I have been trying to hand feed with no results.  I am going to pick up some liquid B12 today and start adding sugar to the water I am giving it.  It is weaker today, maybe the sugar will perk it up.



Good idea, sugar water sometimes does the trick.

Unfortunately, with your description of her behavior, pecking at other chicks, but doesn't seem to connect with food/water, she may have some type of developmental/genetic or neurological disorder.  B12 is good, you can also give her some poultry Nutri-Drench to see if that helps.


----------



## Finelyfound (May 16, 2017)

I have thought about the possiblility that it has a neurological issue, the way it pecks the other chick and the walls is odd.  I have B12 and on the suggestion of an experienced chicken friend am going to force feel it liquid yolk through a dropper.  Hopefully the little one is still with us when I get back home.


----------

